# RYC Labor Day 2012



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've got some pics as well, but photobucket is apparently not co-operting today. 

Some thick-nasty mud around the 7:30 mark, the 4" lift & CVTech on the XMR showing how it's done. Was lots of badly barried quads & trucks in that spot Sat but I didn't have the camera out(liquid mind eraser was flowing......).


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nice video jp! looks like yall had fun, didnt look to packed!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Most video was taken on Sunday, so it had thinned out considerably as usual. 

Thanks guys, I ain't no pro but I get the job done 'aight. Just random clips stitched together with MS vid editor.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks y'all had a good time but def looks like no one was there regardless of Sunday or not being with Monday off Sunday is usually just as big as Saturday.....weird but o well better when it isn't as packed lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Looks y'all had a good time but def looks like no one was there regardless of Sunday or not being with Monday off Sunday is usually just as big as Saturday.....weird but o well better when it isn't as packed lol


It wasn't a TGW event/crowd by any means, but same as most Saturday crowds, I can't remember the last time Sunday was more than maybe half of what's there Saturday. - They aren't doing any 4 day weekends, thus it closed Sunday afternoon.


----------

